# naruto dattebyo??



## itachi123 (Dec 30, 2005)

(i might have spellet that wrong)my hand here at diff charecters


----------



## nt90 (Dec 30, 2005)

I likes . they're very clean and have goo detail.


----------



## itachi123 (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks cool


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 30, 2005)

nice style you got there pretty good 
keep it up


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 30, 2005)

2nd pwns the 1st, haha go rockers!


----------



## itachi123 (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks rockers rule


----------



## Zhero (Dec 30, 2005)

good i liek the 2nd one more than the first


----------



## K' (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow those are good XD


----------

